# Sticky  Rat First Aid & First Aid Kit



## AMJ087

Thanks to lilspaz68 and AMJ087 for laying the groundwork in this sticky several years ago.


*Comprehensive First Aid Kit via the Rat Guide:* http://ratguide.com/health/basics/first_aid_supplies.php



*A more basic list of useful things to have around in an emergency:*


- Gauze
- Cotton balls and swabs
- Vet Wrap
- Flour and/or corn starch
- Raw honey
- Saline solution (You can make your own by mixing 1/4 teaspoon of salt into 8 ounces of hot water.)
- Baby food
- Ensure, Complan (UK) and/or Boost and Pedialyte
- Infant motrin
- Ivermectin and/or Revolution
- Syringes (needle-less)
- Nail clippers
- Scissors
- 70% or higher dark chocolate
- Heating pad or microwave rice pack


*Please create your own thread for advice on how and when to use these items.*

_Updated by cagedbirdsinging on 3/3/13_


----------

